# CMD4GX3M2B1600C8 Garantie Verlust durch einstellen der richtigen Timings?/ nur 4095M?



## nulchking (25. Mai 2010)

Habe mir heute neuen Ram gekauft:
CMD4GX3M2B1600C8
Steht extra drauf Phenom II Ready
Doch nun laufen die Dinger im Memtest86 nur mit 1333 @9:9:9:24
Verliere ich jetzt die Garantie wenn ich die richtigen Timings einstelle?

Dann noch eine Frage:
Bei Memtest steht da eine 4095M, also fehlt mir doch ein MB Arbeitsspeicher oder? 
Ist das dann ein Garantiefall? 

Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort


----------



## kress (25. Mai 2010)

Denke nicht, dass du da Garantie verlieren wirst, kannst ja hier im Corsair Unterforum mal nachfragen. 
Das 1mb fehlt, ist nichtig und könnte ein Auslesefehler sein, aber ein Garantiefall ist es wohl nicht.


----------



## nulchking (25. Mai 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass du da Garantie verlieren wirst, kannst ja hier im Corsair Unterforum mal nachfragen.
> Das 1mb fehlt, ist nichtig und könnte ein Auslesefehler sein, aber ein Garantiefall ist es wohl nicht.


Warum ist es nichtig?
Ist es nicht ein Produktmangel?


----------



## kress (25. Mai 2010)

Nein, es ist kein Mangel.
Ein Beispiel mit Festplatten: Wenn du dir ne 1TB Festplatte kaufst, hast du ja auch keine vollen 1024GB zur Verfügung, sondern etwas weniger.
Afaik ist das beim Ram das selbe und der 1mb fällt da wirklich nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. Mai 2010)

Auf Wunsch des TE in das Corsair-Support-Forum verschoben.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. Mai 2010)

Memtest zeigt den Wert falsch an - hier baruchst Du also keine Sorge zu haben.

Zudem bleibt die Garantie selbstverständlich bestehen beim händischen Umstellen der Timings. 
Da default hier 1333MHz vom Board gesetzt werden, ist ein händisches Umstellen sorag nötig, um in den vollen Genuss der Speicherperformance zu kommen.


----------



## nulchking (25. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, werde die Timings dann gleich  mal umstellen
Was ist denn die TRC? 
Steht bei mir bei 41, ist das richtig oder muss ich die noch ändern?


----------



## Bluebeard (25. Mai 2010)

Stelle lediglich die Timings ein, wie auf dem Modul vorgegeben - den Rest kannst Du normalerweise belassen wie vom Board eingestellt.

Wenn Du zudem eine Black Edition CPU hast, könntest Du mit AMD Overdrive auch das entsprechende BEMP (Black Edition memory Profil) herunterladen und einspielen - alle Speichereinstellungen werden dann automatisch vorgenommen.


----------



## nulchking (25. Mai 2010)

Leider ist der Reiter BEMP bei mir total grau, kann also keinen Button drücken


----------



## Bluebeard (25. Mai 2010)

Du hast eine Black Edition CPU und das neueste AMD Overdrive und dder Reiter ist nicht ausführbar? Dann würde ich mich mal an AMD wenden - das Profil für die Module liegt dort vor.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Mai 2010)

Mal ein Biosupdate gemacht? Gab bei einigen Brettern mal Bugs im Bezug auf BEMP funktionalität, die haben die CPU nicht korrekt erkannt etc.


----------

